# New to doordash



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

My girlfriend just started doordash and has a few questions we're hoping someone on here might have answers for. I do Uber and Lyft but not doordash.
1. Do they provide any detail on earnings? We found what she made on each delivery but not miles, time, bonus or tip? Can you even get tipped on app?

2. What can you do if a customer calls with a different delivery address than in the app and it's much farther away. He claimed he couldn't change it in the app. She delivered it to the farther distance and he tipped her cash but she has no idea how to get compensated for the extra miles. Any suggestions?

3. Does doordash offer any incentives for referrals of new drivers and customers?

Thanks


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

1. The delivery fee and tip is combined and shown to you before you accept the order. So you know what the customer tipped you before you even take the order. The delivery fee is usually $5 but during lunch and dinner shifts it is usually $6 per delivery. 

2. I think the customer can change the address in the app. I got sent a text message from Doordash the other night and it said the customer changed their address and it tells you the updated address. 

3. Doordash pays you if you refer a new driver and they do a certain amount or deliveries in the required time. Right now it is $400 for a referral. I have seen it as low as $100 and as high as $1000 though.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

any compensation for address change?

mileage or time?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I am not 100% sure but i think so. After the trip ended I saw it added a extra $1.80 to my trip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Always make sure your order total is higher than the mileage driven for the order and you'll be fine.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Always make sure your order total is higher than the mileage driven for the order and you'll be fine.


I suggest only take the order that estimate (upfront) earning is higher than the miles driven. For example, upfront earning is $9.08 while trip miles is 6.67. Ignore the order which earning is $7.98 whereas trip miles is 9.58.


----------

